

Show HN: Mathalon - FameofLight
http://fameoflight.com/Mathalon/
Community Based Problem Solving Website. Users from 18+ Countries are now registered.<p>Would love to hear feedback on this.
======
sid6376
Looks good!! Some of the things/features i would love to see 1\. Live
tournaments or ability to schedule one 2\. 1 on 1 battles possibly :-) 3\.
Possibly write code for problems and an automatic response whether the answer
is right or not.

Good going..

~~~
FameofLight
The idea is to have puzzle website. There are many coding website out there.
You can check out SPOJ.PL for that.

------
IvarTJ
I sensed that “What you need, when you need it” was written somewhere on the
front page. The Live Updates were first mistaken for ads. I like the idea
though, as I have been looking for something like this.

~~~
FameofLight
Thanks , the idea was quick information about the complete site. Will
personalize once there are too many users.

